# What are your religious beliefs?



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 26, 2008)

Just a little poll I thought I'd make to get a better idea of the demographics here. Hopefully we don't degenerate this thread.

Theravada Buddhist here.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Christian.

Let's try not to let this thread turn into "OMG UR BUDDHIST I CAN'T BE FRENDZ WITH U NEMORE!"


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Should've probably added unspecified Christianity, now that I look at it.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Atheist. B)

Also, atheism isn't a religion.... you should probably change the poll question and remove the "None" option.



> Christian.


tool


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Yeah, what is up with the None option? That is essentially serving the same purpose as the Aetheist option O.o

Anyways, I am Christian Catholic at the moment, considering a switch to Buddhism once I research it and compare it with Christianity some more to see whether or not it is any better for me than Christianity is


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Icalasari said:


> Yeah, what is up with the None option? That is essentially serving the same purpose as the Aetheist option O.o


Not really. I wouldn't consider myself an atheist or an agnostic, since you have to care about a god on some level to be considered one. And yes, I consider 'denial' as a form of caring since you recognize the nonexistence of a higher entity.

I suppose if I had to define my beliefs, it'd be 'neutrality on all accounts.'

EDIT: To be fair, though, I did vote 'other.' Neutrality on all accounts indeed.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Atheism all the way, woot woot.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Icalasari said:


> Yeah, what is up with the None option? That is essentially serving the same purpose as the Aetheist option O.o
> 
> Anyways, I am Christian Catholic at the moment, considering a switch to Buddhism once I research it and compare it with Christianity some more to see whether or not it is any better for me than Christianity is


Cheetah answered your question for me. Some people really just don't give a damn to where they say none.

As far as going over to Buddhism. I'm not sure how much I can help you, since I was born Buddhist. I have been to a Christian church for services/Bible studies/whatever else Christians do weekly twice in my life, accompanying friends. Free food. *nods* Yeah, that's the extent of my experience with Christianity.


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Atheist. Philosophical category would probably fall under Existentionalism, which is a belief that basically boils down to "God doesn't exist, therefore there is no punishment, therefore do as you wish"

EDIT: I suppose I must add this too - several of my beliefs come from religions such as Satanism. Plenty of their beliefs make complete and utter sense.
And no, Satanism isn't stabbing people and laughing like a madman for Satan. That image was created by the Church to corrupt it's image due to the name and belief in the manifestation of evil.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

LaVeyan Satanist, straight-up, and now I'm all offended that I had to vote "Other". xD WE EXIST T-- -shot- ... just kidding.

Um, yeah. As Caller said when they referred to it... it's not about worshiping Satan and sacrificing babies and animals in the name of the personification of evil. (In fact, children and animals are supposed to be treated with the utmost respect... and there are no external gods, good or bad... the purpose of the 'god' is internalized, and so it's a big thing that you effectively worship yourself. "I am my own god". So yeah.)
It's actually named Satanism because "Satan" is derived from the Hebrew, "adversary" or "accuser", and since we exist in part to challenge tradition, norms, and mainstream religions... 

Yeah.
... because I now feel obligated to...

HAIL SATAN~
-brick'd-


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

I don't give a banana's diarrhoea.


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Ahouji said:


> LaVeyan Satanist, straight-up, and now I'm all offended that I had to vote "Other". xD WE EXIST T-- -shot- ... just kidding.
> 
> Um, yeah. As Caller said when they referred to it... it's not about worshiping Satan and sacrificing babies and animals in the name of the personification of evil. (In fact, children and animals are supposed to be treated with the utmost respect... and there are no external gods, good or bad... the purpose of the 'god' is internalized, and so it's a big thing that you effectively worship yourself. "I am my own god". So yeah.)
> It's actually named Satanism because "Satan" is derived from the Hebrew, "adversary" or "accuser", and since we exist in part to challenge tradition, norms, and mainstream religions...
> ...


LaVey also stated in the Satanic Bible that atheists would find solace in it, so you could have just voted Atheist if you didn't wish to be identify under other :P


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Unspecified Christian =D


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Caller said:


> LaVey also stated in the Satanic Bible that atheists would find solace in it, so you could have just voted Atheist if you didn't wish to be identify under other :P


Well, I _was_ just kidding. xD I have no issue with voting "other", because, while I am atheistic [obviously], I prefer identification as a Satanist, even if that means voting "other". I just like complaining. >w>


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Atheist. Get rid of that 'none' option, that's what agnosticism is. Not caring until proven. 

By the way, just because I feel like incensing religious people, god-worshiping religion is weak. It was created to explain what the cavemen didn't know. Seeing as we now know that the earth is round, goes about the sun, lightning is electricity, etc., I don't see why people can't man up and admit that not everyone is capable of comprehending the mathematical explanations of science, which hold a lot more ground than 'god did it' which is equally inexplicable to those insecure of mind. 

Grr. Religion. Once it goes beyond philosophy, it screws people up. Jesus had it right. If people did what he said instead of making a religion out of it then there would be a lot more brains in the world right now.

[/rant] (sorry eh)
Edit: forgot to mention: satanism sounds hella fun, but I'll be damned before I'm associated with a 'religion'. I already love myself, guess I could worship it too. And all that challenging tradition and preset beliefs is right in my line.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

I'm athiest, because I see no proof in God or stuff like that and I find it rather pointless. No offence to those who believe in him.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



			
				Vyraura said:
			
		

> Get rid of that 'none' option, that's what agnosticism is.


Agnosticism is the belief in _a_ god, usually some sort of vague, ethereal higher entity.

Not having/caring about a religion is something else entirely.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Vyraura said:


> Not caring until proven.


Heh, "until proven".

I'm agnostic, or maybe an atheist. I really don't know sometimes.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Atheist.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

I'm not quite sure what I believe, but I like to believe that God exists.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Athiest.

Am I cool yet?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Agnostic ranges from not caring to believing in _a_ god, but not a specific god.

I consiter myself an Agnostic Theist.  I believe some higher power created the universe, but doesn't give a crap about us.  I don't think we have the ability to prove nor disprove any type of higher power with modern technology.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

As far as God is concerned, I believe there maybe a god, and if there is, I don't believe in it personally.

But this is why we have a thread titled 'Religion' in the Debating Hall.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

I was born a Shia Muslim and I shall always remain so.

And no I am not a terrorist.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Agnosticism is only a lack of belief that it is possible to know whether or not (n.b. "or not") a god exists, whether anything we observe is real, etc (though usually the former.)  It is not a belief, even vague, in a god.  I suppose it could go alongside one. though it wouldn't make any sense to believe something at the same time as believing that nobody can know.

Atheism is only a lack of belief in a god.  It is not the rejection of the idea of a god or religion, though they can, and often do, go alongside each other.  It is not the admission of a god's existence and subsequent rejection or denial; that would make even _less_ sense and I'm not sure where in the world anyone got that idea.

If you don't care, you're an atheist: even if you don't actively identify as one, you're not believing in a deity, and you're not believing that it's impossible to know.

"None" is dumb, vague, and almost definitely redundant; I'm _guessing_ that it either means passive atheism or agnosticism.

I am an atheist and antitheist (which is to say that I am against religion and the _idea_ of a god; it does not mean that I am against an actual god: after all, there isn't one.)

EDIT: To make this perfectly clear (because I forgot to and Furret pointed it out): atheism is _not a religion_.  It is a defined lack of everything that makes a religion a religion.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> EDIT: To make this perfectly clear (because I forgot to and Furret pointed it out): atheism is _not a religion_.  It is a defined lack of everything that makes a religion a religion.


You're right. However, there's got to be a choice for atheists lest the get all uppity about it, no offence.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

I figured.  I meant that bit more as a response to people deciding to classify atheism as a religion. (It just... isn't.  One can't decide to redefine it.)


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*

Atheist~


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 27, 2008)

Edited the title so it makes more sense.

Atheist, and wishing to emphasise everything Zhorken said.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 27, 2008)

Catholic.

Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Catholic.
> 
> Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


Why?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

Why does it annoy you, Ambipom? Surely people should have a right to believe/not believe in anything they want?


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Catholic.
> 
> Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


And the amount of religion on the forums annoys me, despite them being outnumbered 10 to 1 :3
How can you say the amount of atheists _annoys_ you. Your entire religion is practically based off preaching about tolerance, yet you clearly show a lack of it for those who directly oppose your belief. Real smooth :0


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 27, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Catholic.
> 
> Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


Whatever happened to loving thy neighbor? 













tool.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 27, 2008)

Agnostic/Catholic.

I am more of a Darwinist/Communist myself, though.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 27, 2008)

Agnostic I suppose
Leaning more towards atheist


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


I can choose to burn in hell 4ever if I want to :sunglasses:


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I can choose to burn in hell 4ever if I want to :sunglasses:


Actually, you can't. Christians are commanded by God to "help" people, and stopping them from burning in Hell forever is helping. If they don't convert you, you both go to Hell :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

Caller said:


> Actually, you can't. Christians are commanded by God to "help" people, and stopping them from burning in Hell forever is helping. If they don't convert you, you both go to Hell :D


What a ripoff ):<


----------



## Belmont (Jul 27, 2008)

Agnostic


----------



## octobr (Jul 27, 2008)

Heads up, guys -- it's just as easy to ignore a comment like that as it is to make insulting comments in return.

Remember it's not just one person you're putting down but an entire part of the forum.


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 27, 2008)

It is my duty to bring enlightenment to the world and relieve individuals of intellectual stagnation. Whether I am polite about it depends on my mood; sometimes I honestly try.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

VPLJ we can be buddies in hell (and maybe we can meet George Orwell)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

I... don't believe in hell.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm Agnostic I suppose, but I'm more... hang on, this should help:

Theist------------Agnostic-------_----Atheist

I'm at the underscore, I'd say.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> VPLJ we can be buddies in hell (and maybe we can meet George Orwell)


*highfive*
Hell sounds badass if only because all the cool people are there.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 27, 2008)

Atheist, I guess.

I really don't give a shit about the entire subject to be honest.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 27, 2008)

Caller said:


> Actually, you can't. Christians are commanded by God to "help" people, and stopping them from burning in Hell forever is helping. If they don't convert you, you both go to Hell :D


I was not aware of this. (I could care less about christian beliefs-- no offense to anyone who's a not-crazy, "EVERYONE BUT ME IS WRONG!1!" christian. I'm quite okay with you guys, I just don't agree. Or particularly care. >>; ) This amuses me.
... here's hoping me and a good 3/4ths of my school end up in different parts of hell as me. And that the entirety of this forum all gets our own special place... :'D

COME, FELLOW FORUM MEMBERS!
LET US FROLIC IN HELL!
I'm cool with the devil. It's all good. (Just kidding...)

-shot-


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

Verne said:


> Heads up, guys -- it's just as easy to ignore a comment like that as it is to make insulting comments in return.
> 
> Remember it's not just one person you're putting down but an entire part of the forum.


You want us to ignore an insult? Pfft, no. I agree with Vyraura, is it not best to bring truth rather than ignorance?
Also it's just as easy to ignore a guy hurt in the street, but _you wouldn't_.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

jesus fucking christ did I say George Orwell

I totally meant George Carlin

but uh Orwell's probably there too


----------



## Eevee (Jul 27, 2008)

my religious beliefs are that theism is dumb

and you can't argue with me because you have to respect my beliefs

ownin u all itt



Ambipom said:


> Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


yeah heaven forbid there be a lot of people who do not center their lives around a creepy bedtime story (and then ignore all the parts that make it creepy because hey that's creepy)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> Seriously the amount of atheists on these forum annoys me


Get off the internet?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 27, 2008)

Guys, seeing as we are in Miscellaneous Discussion, please do not turn this into a debate. Answer the poll question and then get out.

As for me, I'm an atheist. I don't care what other people believe internally as long as they're not trying to make their own beliefs affect other people (such as by setting laws that forbid the teaching of proper science or the marriage of certain individuals for religious reasons).


----------



## @lex (Jul 27, 2008)

Protestant, baby :P Although I can't say I'm the most religious person I know.

...

...or, actually, I probably am <_< Well, more religious than MOST I know ^^'


----------



## spaekle (Jul 27, 2008)

I've looked into Satanism before, agree with a lot of it and even held a lot of beliefs that go with it at some point or another. If there were any religion I could see myself adhering to, it'd be that one. But I guess I'll stick with just 'atheism' for now. Seeing as how I'm going to hell either way. :D


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

Catholic.  ^^


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate to jump on the bandwagon but I'm Atheist, personally.
My dad's family has been hardcore Christian-something forever and then when my parents divorced my mom's side just kinda went "... wait what?" at really everything. Just isn't logical, imo.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> *highfive*
> Hell sounds badass if only because all the cool people are there.


:( Can I join? I need some cool hell friends for my social status.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I've looked into Satanism before, agree with a lot of it and even held a lot of beliefs that go with it at some point or another. If there were any religion I could see myself adhering to, it'd be that one. But I guess I'll stick with just 'atheism' for now. Seeing as how I'm going to hell either way. :D


LaVeyan Satanism (I presume you're speaking of it) is atheistic, as it does not advocate belief in a deity. Going by the technical definitions of the words, it's perfectly possible to be a religious atheist.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Wilcox said:


> :( Can I join? I need some cool hell friends for my social status.


It's a no Homers club.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 28, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> *highfive*
> Hell sounds badass if only because all the cool people are there.


yeah I know, satan totally seems like a sweet guy all "HEY I GOT UR SOUL"


----------



## Belmont (Jul 28, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> yeah I know, satan totally seems like a sweet guy all "HEY I GOT UR SOUL"


He steals mens souls, and makes them his slaves!


----------



## Keltena (Jul 28, 2008)

Atheist here. Hiiii.


----------



## Spi (Jul 28, 2008)

I have beliefs. But it's not a religion, it's not atheism either. My beliefs spread from many religions and compiled from their symbolism, plus gathered from many sources that seek *enlightenment* in knowledge of life - which is a big factor to what I believe in.

*It just keep adding*, and it will comes being open-minded; not gullibility or ignorance. To me, truth is relative. And truth is always higher than any lies. 

I might feel uncomfortable agreeing to other people's words at first, because my subconscious beliefs tend to take over. Though I learn to stopped that, I won't let my beliefs become a master of me.

I have my own philosophy.. I was once atheist, but when on a different journey in my mind. I never was born with a religion, but I went to athiest anyways? I'm not like many others... They reject or ignore what I believe, that's fine with them.

There's just hardly anyone else that talks to me feels the same thing anymore. How to know something the world doesn't, sort of like watching from this window. I see many groups of children playing in each section, but I've grown too old and lonely to join. I turn around and have other things to do.

Eh-heh..


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Belmont said:


> He steals mens souls, and makes them his slaves!


Satan is :sunglasses:


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 28, 2008)

Atheist. Satanism looks cool and all but doesn't the church (at least, the LaVeyan church, as that's all I've done my cursory research on so far) require a membership fee or dues? I don't feel like paying someone just to declare that I'm a materialistic (and selfish!) animal that people should either respect or gtf away from. :/ I mean, sure there's more to it than that, and whatever floats your boat, but... organized religion of any sort just doesn't do it for me. Even if I believed in, say, the Christian god I'd still hate church. I'd just be all "yo God and I are cool, all right?" and be on my way.

...okay, organized religion is actually a hell of a lot of fun to read/write about, but irl I don't want to touch it with a thirty-foot pole. I can believe what I believe without a support group/community/collective of other people, kthanks.


----------



## Caller (Jul 28, 2008)

Spi said:


> I have my own philosophy.. I was once atheist, but when on a different journey in my mind. I never was born with a religion, but I went to athiest anyways? I'm not like many others... They reject or ignore what I believe, that's fine with them.


Is not a philosophy. Logic error.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, there are a lot more Atheists than I would have thought possible! I can find strength in numbers!


----------



## Spi (Jul 28, 2008)

Caller said:


> Is not a philosophy. Logic error.


Hello Caller, can you please be more descriptive in your message? When I use the term philosophy: _"1. the rational investigation of the truths and principles of being, knowledge, or conduct."_ In that paragraph that you quoted I explained that I was born without religion, moved onto being an atheist, then moved onto rational investigations of beliefs in the world. People reject or ignore me because what I believe is information coupled from religion symbolism and events that comes from experience of myself and a few others with similar beliefs like mine. They never experienced it and shun me for saying so. Even though I am lonely for what I believe in, there are people who has similar beliefs to mine. Except that I don't have the opportunity to communicate with them anymore.


(Edit: I'm not starting anything up here, just that Caller's message was confusing to me a little. If this going to turn out into a 'passive aggression reply to reply' or 'revolt against the opposition', I'm just going to leave the topic.)


----------



## CNiall (Jul 28, 2008)

Arcanine Lover said:


> Wow, there are a lot more *a*theists than I would have thought possible! I can find strength in numbers!


Why did you expect that there wouldn't be many atheists?

Anyway, Origin (who doesn't like the Ori?). Seriously, I'm an atheist.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

A poll was conducted in 2000 to see what percentage of the American population would vote for a "generally well qualified person for president" with different religious beliefs. 92% of the population would support a Jewish, Roman  Catholic or Baptist, 79% would support a Mormon and 49% would support an atheist.

Q: Can you find the problem in this sentence?
Everything after 'beliefs' also that a mormon has more chances of becoming prez than an atheist. mus be the underwear


----------



## Caller (Jul 28, 2008)

Spi said:


> Hello Caller, can you please be more descriptive in your message? When I use the term philosophy: _"1. the rational investigation of the truths and principles of being, knowledge, or conduct."_ In that paragraph that you quoted I explained that I was born without religion, moved onto being an atheist, then moved onto rational investigations of beliefs in the world. People reject or ignore me because what I believe is information coupled from religion symbolism and events that comes from experience of myself and a few others with similar beliefs like mine. They never experienced it and shun me for saying so. Even though I am lonely for what I believe in, there are people who has similar beliefs to mine. Except that I don't have the opportunity to communicate with them anymore.
> 
> 
> (Edit: I'm not starting anything up here, just that Caller's message was confusing to me a little. If this going to turn out into a 'passive aggression reply to reply' or 'revolt against the opposition', I'm just going to leave the topic.)


A philosophy is an outlook on life, a rule you abide by or a belief about the universe, life, etc. Your message seemed to be more a life story after "I have my own philosophy" rather than an actual philosophy.


----------



## Spi (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah, sorry. I prefer not explain what I believe or abide to.


----------



## Minish (Jul 28, 2008)

There's no real reason why you need to put all the different Christian sub-groups there, whilst putting most other main religions in one bit. All the Christian sub-groups _are_ Christian.

...that's what I think, anyway. XD Feel free to prove me wrong if you know your stuff.

I put 'other'. Normally I'd put agnostic, but I'd like to say that religion is a bit of a naff idea, and you should have your own beliefs. I fail to see why you should listen to what a book says and actually believe it. I gradually found I believed in many different parts of religions... like having many gods in Shinto, with bits and pieces of morals from Buddhism, Nature etc. I try not to believe in an actual 'God' because it's really stupid.

If we're humans, who are given no actual signs of God being real, it should be obvious that we shouldn't be supposed to actually believe in him. What does he want to do, sit in heaven and watch to see how many little stick-figures are weird enough to actually believe the crap that the Bible offers as your staple faith?

If so, I adamantly refuse to believe in him. Even if he's real, and I go up to purgatory, I'll be like, 'yeah, well, I don't care if I'm a good person and deserve to go to heaven! I don't want to be forgiven~ I'd rather burn in hell for all eternity than stay in a fantasyland with _you_, you ***hole. =D' And then he can go :o *gasp* and thunderbolt me or something. No, wait, that was Zeus.

Er... yeah, that went rather off-topic. But yes. I have faiths, but they are random little things I like to have fun with - I have lots of theories, that I wouldn't mind too much if they were disproved completely or something - that I don't preach to every single day of my life. And then there are ideas about the universe, life, and human nature, that have nothing to do with a god.

I think you should believe what you want, and believe what you think is right. If a baby wasn't shown a Bible or told of God, would they know who he is? No.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm the _only_ Wiccan! Whoo! 

There's a lot of athiests here. A lot. o_o It's all good. ^_^


----------



## spaekle (Jul 28, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> yeah I know, satan totally seems like a sweet guy all "HEY I GOT UR SOUL"


I bet Satan's hot. I mean, he _was_ the most beautiful angel, wasn't he? :p


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> It's a no Homers club.


I DO NOT LIKE THIS


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 29, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> There's no real reason why you need to put all the different Christian sub-groups there, whilst putting most other main religions in one bit. All the Christian sub-groups _are_ Christian.


They say they're Christian. Recall I'm Buddhist, how am I supposed to know? :p

The other main religions did get split. I think Jews got the short end of the stick here, as I failed to put Orthodox, Reform, or other. (can't think of the other groups right now.)

If any Jews are reading, YOUR FOOD IS DELICIOUS!!

Anyway, no other Vedic (Hindu, Buddhist, Sikh, and thusly related religions) brethren to back me up here? ;~;


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

Uuh, I was raised by a Catholic and an, uh... athiest/agnostic/doesn't care either way-ist and I'm leaning more towards non-denominational Christianity.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Someone really went to town specifying as many religions as possible. XD

Anyway, like a surprisingly vast proportion of members polled here, I'm a devout atheist.



			
				The Black Adder said:
			
		

> Vyraura said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever happened to loving thy neighbor?
> ...


That. XD

Though as someone else once said, Heaven's nice for the climate but I'd rather go to Hell, for the company.


----------



## Cryssie (Jul 29, 2008)

Haven't I posted here yet? o.o

Atheist. :D


----------



## ethereal_joe (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm agnostic at the moment.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a Pastafarian atheist. 

Although Satanism does sound awesome.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 31, 2008)

Been an atheist since birth. :x Never learned anything else, and now that I'm old enough to decide for myself I'd like to stick with atheist, thank you.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: What religion do you adhere to?*



Grinning Calamity said:


> I'm not quite sure what I believe, but I like to believe that God exists.


Isn't that Agnostic?

Anyways, I'm Protestant Christian.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 1, 2008)

Atheist.


----------



## Valor (Aug 1, 2008)

I believe in Athos, god of Atheism.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 1, 2008)

Valor said:


> I believe in Athos, god of Atheism.



I, however, worship Porthos, the god of Portheism. 




Actually I really really really like Pastafarians because everybody knows it's a mockery of religion but you get to use the same arguments they do. And I like pirates.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't have religious beliefs.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Aug 1, 2008)

Atheist.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

chalk up another for the atheists.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't really believe that a God exists, so I suppose you can say I'm an atheist, yeah. (One of the many on this forum and few in this town I live in.)


----------

